# clip-clop



## simka89

Ciao ragazzi,
come posso tradurre *clip-clop* come verbo? "The girl clip-clopped across the reception area".
Grazie


----------



## AlabamaBoy

With a bit of poetic license, sure, it can be used as a verb.

Obviously it means she walked across the floor making a "clip-clop"  sound as she went. (Probably distracting to all those in the reception area.)


----------



## Tunalagatta

Salve, simka,

come lo tradurresti tu? 

clip-clop


----------



## simka89

Io non ho idea di come tradurlo.  Marta non crea disturbo, semplicemente attende nervosa. Non mi viene in mente un verbo equivalente, a me viene in mente il trottorellare dei cavalli, ma lei di sicuro non sta trotterellando


----------



## london calling

simka89 said:


> Io non ho idea di come tradurlo.  Marta non crea disturbo, semplicemente attende nervosa. Non mi viene in mente un verbo equivalente, a me viene in mente il trottorellare dei cavalli, ma lei di sicuro non sta trotterellando


No, si riferisce al rumore che fanno i tacchi mentre attraversa l'area reception. Attende, ma evidentemente non da ferma.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Simka  

E' giusto che ti venga in mente il trottare del cavallo : "clip-clop" o "cloppete" o "clop-clop" sono suoni onomatopeici per riprodurre il rumore prodotto dagli zoccoli del cavallo che trotta : "zoccolio" 

Tuttavia, fuori dall'ambito equestre, "trottare" significa "camminare velocemente": potrebbe andare bene "La ragazza attraversò velocemente la hall"?


----------



## simka89

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Simka
> 
> E' giusto che ti venga in mente il trottare del cavallo : "clip-clop" o "cloppete" o "clop-clop" sono suoni onomatopeici per riprodurre il rumore prodotto dagli zoccoli del cavallo che trotta : "zoccolio"
> 
> Tuttavia, fuori dall'ambito equestre, "trottare" significa "camminare velocemente": potrebbe andare bene "La ragazza attraversò velocemente la hall"?


Sì, ma secondo voi rende clip-clop?  Ci starebbe pure "attraversare velocemente", ma non lo vedo come un semplice attraversare. Perché l'autrice usa proprio clip-clop?


----------



## simka89

"Attraversare rumorosamente"? Anche se non rende l'idea.


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear Simka,
Usa clip clop perchè è onomatopeico -devi trasmettere il suono che fanno i tacchi delle scarpe di questa ragazza.
Se non si trova il verbo con il suono - tipo 'ticchettio' non diventa un verbo - 'ticchettiare' ??? - bisogna usare una frase come quelle che ti sono state suggerite. 
_Si sentiva il ticchettio delle sue scarpe mentre attraversava la hall.

Edit - userei attraversare rumorosamente per l'altro thread: 'clatter'_


----------



## Mutti57

Penso si riferisse al ticchettio dei tacchi ..

Come al solito lenta come un bradipo


----------



## simka89

BristolGirl said:


> Dear Simka,
> Usa clip clop perchè è onomatopeico -devi trasmettere il suono che fanno i tacchi delle scarpe di questa ragazza.
> Se non si trova il verbo con il suono - tipo 'ticchettio' non diventa un verbo - 'ticchettiare' ??? - bisogna usare una frase come quelle che ti sono state suggerite.
> _Si sentiva il ticchettio delle sue scarpe mentre attraversava la hall.
> 
> Edit - userei attraversare rumorosamente per l'altro thread: 'clatter'_



Dici che va meglio per "clatter over"? Io penserò ad altre alternative. Ma perché noi italiani dobbiamo fare per forza mille giri di parole?  Poi dicono che siamo pigri


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, Simka, chiaramente "attraversò velocemente" rende l'idea di un certo "nervosismo", non quella dello "zoccolio dei tacchi" 

Forse puoi usare una perifrasi: "La ragazza attraversò la hall e il rumore dei suoi tacchi riecheggiò ovunque." o "Quando la ragazza attraversò la hall, si sentì il rumore dei suoi tacchi." o qualcosa di simile


----------



## simka89

Anja.Ann said:


> No, Simka, chiaramente "attraversò velocemente" rende l'idea di un certo "nervosismo", non quella dello "zoccolio dei tacchi"
> 
> Forse puoi usare una perifrasi: "La ragazza attraversò la hall e il rumore dei suoi tacchi riecheggiò ovunque." o "Quando la ragazza attraversò la hall, si sentì il rumore dei suoi tacchi." o qualcosa di simile


Diventa una roba lunghissima, perché la frase continua con lei che alla fine si siede...


----------



## london calling

_Si sentiva il rumore/ticchettio dei tacchi mentre attraversava la hall.
Risuonavano i tacchi...._

Che è più o meno quello che hanno suggerito gli altri, vedo.

Comunque, leggete questo e fatevi 4 risate (tengo a precisare che non sono una donna "taccuta", essendo già alta 1,78m per cui non sono costretta a sottopormi a simili torture!).


----------



## BristolGirl

LC - geniale !!
Ma allora la traduzione di 'clip clop' è 'tlok tlok' !!


----------



## london calling

BristolGirl said:


> LC - geniale !!
> Ma allora la traduzione di 'clip clop' è 'tlok tlok' !!


Ho il dubbio che il cristiano se lo sia inventato di sana pianta, però! E poi "clip clop" (il suono, intendo) è "cloppete" in italiano diciamo "standard". E il verbo "to clip-clop" è praticamente intraducibile.  

Ciò non toglie che se "tlok tlok" piace a Simka lo potrebbe inserire nella frase.


----------



## Peninsular

non si potrebbe dire_ la ragazze fece cloppete-cloppete mentre attraversò la reception?_


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally posted by *Peninsular*
> non si potrebbe dire_ la ragazze fece cloppete-cloppete mentre  attraversò la reception?_


No, Pen...stavi scherzando vero...?

Direi:
La ragazza attraversò l'ingresso/l'area ricezione/accoglienza ticchettando sui tacchi.
Ticchettando sui tacchi, la ragazza attraversò l'ingresso/l'area ricezione/accoglienza.

Anche se a me Clip-clopping fa pensare proprio a trotterellare (ho letto che non ti piace, ma rende l'idea di una persona nervosa che avanza...)

La ragazza attarversò l'ingresso /.../... trotterellando.
La ragazza trotterellò nell'ingresso/.../....


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Lorena - certo che scherzavo (*looks shifty*)!


----------



## You little ripper!

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Lorena - certo che scherzavo (*looks shifty*)!


I like 'cloppete cloppete'. That's what my mother used to say to describe that sound.  

clopping shoes > cloppete cloppete


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> Direi:
> La ragazza attraversò l'ingresso/l'area ricezione/accoglienza ticchettando sui tacchi.



Così è come anch'io direi, dato che anche per me i tacchi fanno 'tic-tac-tic-tac'.
Se il passo non è pesante però... sennò 'cloppete-cloppete' ci starebbe giusto meglio  (anche per me quello è proprio il suono dello zoccolio dei cavalli!).

Alcuni esempi trovati (v. in particolare l'ultimo):

Sale a passo veloce le scale, ascolta il _ticchettare_ dei _tacchi_.

Affrettò il passo ma l'uomo le tenne dietro coprendo il _ticchettare_ dei suoi tacchi.

Sento il brusco _ticchettare_ dei suoi _tacchi_ sul pavimento e il cuore mi batte forte...

Il ticchettio dei tacchi risuonò nell’atrio della hall, come a scandire i secondi che la separavano dal grande evento. (da Giornalismo e tacchi a spillo - La serietà dell'effimero)


----------



## Peninsular

bé, è vero che un passo che ticchetta è assai diverso da uno che fa cloppete-cloppete!


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> bé, è vero che un passo che ticchetta è assai diverso da uno che fa cloppete-cloppete!


Come dice Luway la differenza c'è!

_Clip-clop_ è più _cloppete cloppete_ che non _tic tac_, direi. Un bel passo lento e pesante.

Comunque, secondo me dobbiamo vedere i due thread aperti da Simka insieme , perché secondo me le due frasi in cui si parla di _clip-clop_ e di _clatter over_ si troveranno molto vicine l'una all'altra e bisogna quindi per forza differenziarle (ho già detto il mio sulla differenza di interpretazione delle due espressioni nell'altro thread).


----------



## whi

simka89 said:


> .... non crea disturbo, semplicemente attende nervosa.


'cloppete' indica il rumore sordo di uno zoccolo di legno o di uno scarpone maschile, 'ticchettio' indica un rumore più secco, ma in genere in rapida successione come da una macchina da scrivere, o di una donna che va spedita. Qui la ragazza , mi sembra di capire, attende e passeggia veloce non più di tanto.
Credo che la scelta onomatopeica debba essere scartata, quindi ci dobbiamo accontentare di una traduzione meno gustosa, del tipo:


simka89 said:


> "The girl clip-clopped across the reception area".


'La ragazza passeggiava nervosamente[nel senso di 'avanti e indietro'] davanti alla_ reception'_, se poi vogliamo possiamo aggiungere....


----------



## Peninsular

non sono d'accordo - non si capisce dal fatto che lei fa _clip clop _che è nervosa, è solamente il rumore che le fanno i passi.


----------



## BristolGirl

D'accordo con te Pen - e anche con Luway e LC.


----------



## Lorena1970

"trotterellò nervosamente attraverso l'atrio" secondo me resta la migliore.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> "trotterellò nervosamente attraverso l'atrio" secondo me resta la migliore.


No, per me il passo è lento e pesante.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> No, per me il passo è lento e pesante.


Ah, se lo dici tu mi fido! Allora "attraversò a passi pesanti l'atrio"


----------



## luway

Forse "Attraversò l'atrio facendo risuonare i suoi passi"?


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Ah, se lo dici tu mi fido! Allora "attraversò a passi pesanti l'atrio"


Troppo buona!

Comunque, come dicevo sotto, bisogna vedere i due thread di Simka (questo e "clatter over") insieme, perché bisogna differenziare assolutamente fra _to_ _clip clop_ e _clatter over_. Per curiosità, dai un'occhiata anche all'altro thread, così capisci quello che sto cercando di dire..


----------



## whi

Peninsular said:


> non sono d'accordo - non si capisce dal fatto che lei fa _clip clop _che è nervosa, è solamente il rumore che le fanno i passi.


Una persona* calma e paziente* che aspetta si siede o sta e si appoggia, magari al reception desk, non disturba la gente. 'clip-clopped' è un imperfetto e non un perfetto, a meno che la ragazza abbia aspettato solo pochi, 20 secondi, il tempo di attraversare la hall. Se proprio vogliamo aggiungere il tocco dell'onomatopeia, chiunque può inventare purchè sia efficace, come ha fatto il _'cristiano_' e come ha fatto Palazzeschi:* 'cloppete*' non è una parola italiana, ma una fontana malata. Se poi non abbiamo fantasia , è italiano* 'toc' *che non si usa solo per il rumore secco sulla porta, ma anche su un muro o un pavimento. Ognuno poi può regolare con una sapiente punteggiatura il tempo che ritiene adatto al passo che portava la ragazza,

 quindi Entrapta scgli quello che più ti piace

'*la ragazza* [passeggiava]* andava* [rumorosamente/nervosamente]* avanti e indietro davanti alla reception (e i tacchi [toc...toc...toc] risuonavano nella hal*l / 
facendo risuonare i tacchi.

_P.S. 'clatter over' non c'entra niente_ con questa situazione, indica un rumore generico (piatti, tazze, stoviglie,,,,) è un'altra storia:
_'...cambiò direzione e* si precipitò*/affrettò* rumorosamente*...verso [quel]la voce'_


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao Whi,
Per maggiore chiarezza - bisogna unire 2 thread *'clatter over'* e '*clip clop'* per avere il quadro completo e capire meglio come tradurre - e a questo che si riferisce London Calling (leggi post 23) soprattutto e anche tutti gli altri (Lorena, Luway e Pen - compreso il mio post 9)
Nel Thread 'clatter over' il 16/11 Simka scrive 


> non so come tradurre *clatter over*. Questa è la frase completa: " “Over here,” said a stern female voice. Marta changed direction and clattered over to the source of the sound ".
> Marta è a un colloquio di lavoro ed è molto nervosa. In più, è intimorita dall'aspetto dell'ufficio e della gente che ci lavora.


E' la stessa Marta che 'clip clopped across the reception area'.
I verbi onomatopeici inglesi sono fantastici, coloriti e raccontano moltissimo attraverso il 'suono'.
Magari Simka ci dirà come ha tradotto ?
Ciao


----------



## simka89

Mi avete dato un sacco di idee!! Appena rivedo tutta la traduzione, vi faccio sapere come ho tradotto. Grazie mille a tutti voi!!


----------

